# Requiem for a kitten/ρέκβιεμ για έναν γαλιδέα



## Theseus (Feb 28, 2017)

Ξάπλωνε στο στηθαίο *αποζητώντας τη μητρική γλωσσίτσα,* *έπαιρνε φόρα* κι έφτανε μέχρι το χείλος από το πεζούλι σταματώντας ξαφνικά πριν προλάβεις να λαχταρίσεις χίλιους δυο τρόπους *σκαρφιζόταν* (poisoned??) για να πλασαριστεί ανάμεσά μας του άπλωνες το χέρι ξάπλωνε και γουργούριζε στη χούφτα σου όσο μπόι του έλειπε τόσο θάρρος συσσώρευε κι όσο λαχταρούσε τη μητρική αγκαλιά άλλο τόσο φρόντιζε να τονίσει την ανεξαρτησία του μέρα με τη μέρα χόρταινε με αυτοπεποίθηση αντί με της μάνας του το γάλα και σιγά-σιγά άρχιζε να διασχίζει το δρόμο στην αρχή σαν παιχνίδι μετά αναζητώντας την παραπάνω γνώση να δει τον κόσμο από την απέναντι μάντρα μα ήταν που ήταν κατάμαυρο ήταν που’ταν μια σταλίτσα δύσκολο να το ξεχωρίσεις με το σιδερένιο άρμα σου μες στο σούρουπο στενάχωρος ο κόσμος τούτος για τις όμορφες ψυχές.
I'm stuck on the rest and would be grateful for help or merely the gist of the remainder. Thanks very much for any help.
See for the full passage https://rubycloud.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/blog-post_16.html


----------



## daeman (Feb 28, 2017)

...
αποζητώντας τη μητρική γλωσσίτσα έπαιρνε φόρα = longing for its mother's tongue, it would run up

σκαρφίζομαι = invent, devise, think up


----------



## m_a_a_ (Feb 28, 2017)

come up with
a bit closer, register-wise


----------



## daeman (Feb 28, 2017)

m_a_a_ said:


> come up with
> a bit closer, register-wise



Indeed, as "make something up" is (but that's frequently used for a made up story). 

Just like "trump something up" is. Any connection to actual persons of the potus variety is purely intentional.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks! So far, so good. Can you now summarise the rest for me?


----------



## Theseus (Feb 28, 2017)

This bit in particular puzzles me:

 που ήταν μια σταλίτσα δύσκολο *να το ξεχωρίσεις με το σιδερένιο άρμα σου μες στο σούρουπο*...


----------



## m_a_a_ (Feb 28, 2017)

i guess punctuation is deliberately scant.
pitchBlack as it was (the kitten), tiny (μια σταλίτσα) as it was, it was hard to see/discern it with your iron coach (i.e. a car, I guess), in the dusk.

i.e.
ήταν που ήταν κατάμαυρο
ήταν που’ταν μια σταλίτσα
δύσκολο να το ξεχωρίσεις με το σιδερένιο άρμα σου μες στο σούρουπο
στενάχωρος ο κόσμος τούτος για τις όμορφες ψυχές


----------



## Theseus (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks, m_a_a. Really helpful! It implies the kitten was killed by a car. Hence ρεκβίεμ.


----------

